# How to protect live edge with bark? help



## ToxicRc8 (Nov 3, 2015)

nothing special here, but i got a free piece of oak that id like to make into a fireplace mantel, dried for over 2 years and the bark is on there pretty good. my plan was to oil the whole thing.. i hear it will harden the wood and bark?.. 

is there anything else i should be applying to help protect the bark and keep it in place?

a matte finish poly perhaps? or will that make a mess... any suggestions?


----------



## texastiger (Dec 27, 2014)

*Cedar mantel*

I brushed satin poly on a cedar mantel with exposed bark a couple of years ago. It looks good and has held up well with no deterioration of the bark. Just make sure to remove any loose bark and lightly sand the edges of the bark where it meets the wood so that you have a smooth surface to work with.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Finish the mantle with what ever finish you like. Whether you use oil or poly won't help the bark stay on. That usually is determined when the tree is cut. A tree cut in winter when it's dormant is more likely to retain the bark than one cut in summer.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

If you are trying to retain the bark, and the mantle piece is dried to 10-15%, 
First order is to pin nail the bark on with finish nails.
Second order is 3 coats of epoxy on the bark edge.

Anything less will result in the bark trying to separate especially with the heat of a fireplace just below it.


----------

